# Hammond cleans house - No Mo, No Mason, no more



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Any doubts about general manager John Hammond shaking up the Bucks roster have been dispelled, as he traded point guard Mo Williams to the Cleveland Cavaliers today and forward Desmond Mason to Oklahoma City in a three-team deal that brought Oklahoma City point guard Luke Ridnour to the Bucks.
> 
> NBA sources confirmed the deal this afternoon.
> 
> The Bucks also received guard Damon Jones and his expiring contract and swingman Adrian Griffin in the deal, getting Jones from Cleveland and Griffin from Oklahoma City. The Cavaliers sent veteran forward Joe Smith to Oklahoma City as part of the trade.


http://www.jsonline.com/watch/?watch=1&date=8/13/2008&id=44760


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Scott Skiles sure loves Adrian Griffin.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Luke has a chance to revive his stagnant career with the Buck's.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Luke is a great fit next to Redd..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is this the lineup now?

PG - Sessions/Ridnour/Lue/Jones
SG - Redd/Bell
SF - Jefferson/Alexander/Griffin
PF - Villanueva/Allen
C - Bogut/Elson/Gadzuric


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

This apparently means management for the Bucks has supreme confidence in Sessions to be the starter at PG? How do Bucks fans feel about his moving into the starting role?

Here's hoping Luke gets legit minutes in order to prove his worth. I'm confident he can be a better than average backup PG.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

It makes sense contract-wise, but if they were going to trade Williams for another PG, why the hell did they sign Tyronn Lue? Better yet, why trade him for *two* PGs?!

Sure, the Bucks have 5 big men now. However, that does not change the fact that three of them (Malik Allen, Francisco Elson, Dan Gadzuric) all *SUCK*.

IMO, they would have been better served dealing Williams for a decent big man.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

More on the trade from JSOnline:



> Ridnour was a regular for three seasons in a Seattle lineup that featured Ray Allen and Rashard Lewis. The former Oregon star struggled last season and averaged just 6.4 points and 4.0 assists in 61 games after losing his starting job.
> 
> But Hammond said he was confident Ridnour could handle the starting role with the Bucks.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=783092

I wonder how long it will take Sessions to win the starting job? 

There is long term savings in this deal, too. Now if the Bucks could trade Gadz.......


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Luke Ridnour is going to break out next season. He is a great point guard that has been stuck in a bad situation and has had bad coaching that ruined his confidence. I am 100% sure he will do way better under a decent coach in Skiles than he did under his last two coaches.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Luke never should have lost his starting PG role with the Sonics. If the Bucks give Luke the opportunity, he will show that he deserves to be a stating PG.

G


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Hasn't Ramon Sessions proven he deserves to be a starting PG as well? :-\


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Ruff Draft said:


> Hasn't Ramon Sessions proven he deserves to be a starting PG as well? :-\


After a handful of meaningless games at the end of the season? 

I like sessions, but give him one more year learning from a vet and getting regular back-up minutes.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

billfindlay10 said:


> After a handful of meaningless games at the end of the season?
> 
> I like sessions, but give him one more year learning from a vet and getting regular back-up minutes.


Hammond was on the radio today and he called Sessions the third pg... he said Lue would back up Ridnour. That didnt make me happy, but i do think damon jones will be traded before the season.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Lue will be the third point before the allstar break!


----------



## MisterMontross (Nov 10, 2006)

roux2dope said:


> Hammond was on the radio today and he called Sessions the third pg... he said Lue would back up Ridnour. That didnt make me happy, but i do think damon jones will be traded before the season.


At this point, just talk. Skiles will make the decisions.

If Skiles can reach these guys, and Bogut advances his game some, Bucks will be in the playoffs.

Bogut, RJ, Redd and Charlie V need a 'pass-first' PG. Hopefully Sessions and/or Ridnour will fill that bill.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

Ridnour should be a starter. It's possible for him to grow into a 12 and 10 PG.


----------

